# Extreme Pain



## Nervous Newbie (Apr 28, 2010)

I was diagnosed with Graves' about a month ago. Everything started to feel normal again until last week. One day, I felt like I had a pinched nerve in my hip. It brought me to tears it hurt so bad. The next morning I woke up, and my hip was still sore, but my shoulder was in extreme pain. Getting dressed was an accomplishment that day. The next morning, my wrist and knee. I'm now on day 10 of this. I have extreme pain, unlike any I can remember, and it moves. It's mostly in joints, but muscles are extremely sore as well. Best way to explain it...it's like hitting your funny bone, but the pain doesn't stop for 24-36 hours. Sometimes, it feels like something is broken, it hurts to the touch, and am unable to move it without crying out in pain. Went back to the endo. on Monday...gave me some anti-inflammatory which worked for the last 2 days. Pain is coming back, but this drug gets progressively less each day until it runs out in another 4 days. Is this normal for thyroid??? Can one auto-immune lead to another? Now I'm scared that I have Lupus, or even MS. I'm scared to death. What in the world is happening to me? See the doc again on Friday for blood lab results and uptake-scan results. The pain isn't going to wait until then.


----------



## AussieGirl (Feb 28, 2010)

hi there Nervous Newbie, welcome to the board, sorry to hear about your pain, sounds awful!

I'm not a doctor but I know that many people who post on this board have had similar symptoms - random pains or neuralgia. GD does mess with so many things. Not that this helps with the pain, but hopefully knowing that you're not alone might help a bit :hugs:

I was re-diagnosed with Graves in Feb after having gone into remission for 4 or so years. I experienced excrutiating pain on the side of my face for 2-3 weeks. Nothing would make it go away. Very unpleasant!

Good to hear you're getting it checked out soon. Hope the anti-inflams keep working for you too!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this. Yes, when I have thyroid storms, I have severe pain and there is nothing any pain killers can do. Not even Narcotic ones. I found that walking and basic high school gym class exercises were hell, but after put into a schedule, REALLY helped with the pain. The pain is a sign somthing else is wrong and it sounds like your on the track of getting it taken care of. 
Were all here to support ya.

Just remember, the more you stress, the worse the pain is going to get, stress triggers thyroid problems, remain vigil, but not paranoid and we will all be prayin for ya. 
Tim


----------



## Nervous Newbie (Apr 28, 2010)

Thank you. Your comments calmed me and I feel a little better just knowing people like you all are out there. Mr. Graves is right. I need to calm down and not upset the situation even more. I went through a thyroid storm at the very beginning of all of this, and the pain wasn't there. I'm still terrified to hear a diagnosis. I'm also terrified that there won't be one. I'm a mass of confusion and hope and fear. I've never wanted to go to the doctor more than I do now. Maybe they'll have some answers...I hope.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

There's a high incidence in the number of people who have both autoimmune arthritis and thyroid, just as there appears to be a similar correlation between thyroid problems and diabetes.

Not everyone has more that one issue, but many do. Not sure what kind of doctor you will be seeing soon, but if symptoms don't subside, you might consider a consultation with a rheumatologist.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nervous Newbie said:


> Thank you. Your comments calmed me and I feel a little better just knowing people like you all are out there. Mr. Graves is right. I need to calm down and not upset the situation even more. I went through a thyroid storm at the very beginning of all of this, and the pain wasn't there. I'm still terrified to hear a diagnosis. I'm also terrified that there won't be one. I'm a mass of confusion and hope and fear. I've never wanted to go to the doctor more than I do now. Maybe they'll have some answers...I hope.


Oh, yes..............we have pain; especially in the right hip, wrists, shoulders etc.. However, that does not make your pain any less and I am glad the doc gave you something to help.

It is probably due to peripheral neuropathy due to a skewed metabolism.

Glad the doc is going to run more labs and you should be checked for other things such a Lupus for many of us have more than one autoimmune thing going on.

I am sorry you are so ill right now.

What is being done to treat your Graves' at this time? Are you on anti-thyroid meds? Have you had a radioactive uptake scan?


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

You poor thing!! I am so so so very sorry you are hurting. I don't have Graves, so I can't completely say that I feel your pain, but I do understand feeling horrible. Hopefully you and your doctor can come to an agreement on your best treatment plan! You need to feel better asap!!


----------



## Nervous Newbie (Apr 28, 2010)

My doctor is sending me to another specialist to try to figure out my pain. I'm scheduled to have radiation for my thyroid next week. That makes me a little nervous too. I don't know much about this radioactive stuff, and it sounds a little scary. Are there side effects that I'm not aware of? I'm getting relief from my pain with some anti-inflammatory steroid. They don't want me to take this for a long period of time, but if it makes the pain stop... This has been a whirl wind of a month. Thank you all for helping me cope.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Nervous Newbie said:


> My doctor is sending me to another specialist to try to figure out my pain. I'm scheduled to have radiation for my thyroid next week. That makes me a little nervous too. I don't know much about this radioactive stuff, and it sounds a little scary. Are there side effects that I'm not aware of? I'm getting relief from my pain with some anti-inflammatory steroid. They don't want me to take this for a long period of time, but if it makes the pain stop... This has been a whirl wind of a month. Thank you all for helping me cope.


When will you see the specialist? I wonder what your current thyroid labs look like?

Hyperthyroid can make a person hurt really bad but a wise doctor would want to rule out other things such as Lupus, Arthritis and other connective tissue diseases which may or may not be autoimmune.

Let us know how you get on.

RAI is not that bad. They will tell you what you have to do. You will have to take precautions for about a week or so re pregant women, babies, pets and other stuff. Radiology will advise you on all of this. Don't be afraid to ask.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

There is nothing to worry about with RAI so don't be scared. They have been using this treatment for over 60 yrs and not only for thyroid, without any other health consequences. Radioactive iodine was not linked to cancer deaths.

There is often a transient period of several days to weeks when the symptoms of hyperthyroidism may actually worsen following radioactive iodine therapy. This generally happens as a result of thyroid hormone being released into the blood following the radioactive iodine-mediated destruction of thyroid cells which contain thyroid hormone. In some, treatment with medications such as beta blockers (propranolol, atenolol, etc) may be useful during this period of time. Many patients are able to tolerate the initial few weeks without any problem whatsoever. Occasionally, neck tenderness or a sore throat may become apparent after a few days, if moderate inflammation in the thyroid develops and produces discomfort in the neck or throat area. This is usually transient, and not associated with a fever etc. It is suggest to suck on sour lemon drops to help keep the throat producing saliva in which helps alleviate sore throat.

Most of the radioactive iodine is eliminated from the body in urine, saliva, and feces within 48 hours, however the (RAI) Lab should give you all the safety precautions.

Just stay in tune with your body and if you feel it is seriously off then call the doctor. You'll be ok, most of us were and we are still here alive and kicking!

Be brave


----------

